
Mailgun ~finally~ gets a visual update - misterparker
https://www.mailgun.com/blog/opening-the-envelope-on-mailguns-new-ui
======
atlasstrategic
It seems their site has been hacked? Link redirects to 3rd party sites!?
(edit: see link to twitter thread)
[https://twitter.com/Mail_Gun/status/1115904832274141184](https://twitter.com/Mail_Gun/status/1115904832274141184)

